# List of models



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I've pretty much decided that the motorhome I want is a panel van conversion.
Could you peeps throw some model names at me so I can do some more in depth research.

I'm leaning towards ones based on Boxer, Ducato, Relay but thats not to say I'd rule out Transit, sprinter etc.
I'm looking at motorhomes available 2007 and 2008

I'll set the ball rolling with:
Adria Twin

Thank you very much in anticipation for your help.


----------



## Naxos10 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Chilly,

There are a large number of pvc's so it's probably better to look at the manufacturers and see what each offers ie

Trigano
Devon
Timberland
IH
Auto-Sleepers
Murvi
Leisuredrive
Orian
Reimo
Torbay
Romahome

etc etc other van conversions are available.

It is probably best to pick up a magazine like MMM or Practical Motorhome and see what is listed in their adverts and buyesr guides.

BR


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

NuVenture Motorhomes and NuVenture Campers, both in Wigan.


----------



## 105038 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Chilly

I am thinking along the same lines as you are. We flew over to the NEC show in February with the sole purpose of viewing only panel van conversions.

I was very impressed by the Westfalia Big Nugget on a Ford Transit LWB. It had a great shower room, an innovative kitchen and a drop-down bed. However, I thought it was a bit dark inside because the drop-down bed prevented a roof light.

I received brochures from German manufacturer, Possl and they have a few attractive models also.
http://www.poessl-mobile.de/

Another German company, Karmann Mobil, have a very nice model - Davis, sub 6 mtrs, on a Fiat Ducato and they have a UK outlet with Freedom Motorhomes in Gloucestershire. http://www.karmann-mobil.de/

You might also like to look at the website of HRZ Reisemobile - http://www.hrz-reisemobile.de/
and the Florida range at http://www.schwabenmobil.de/

My favourite conversion to date is the Sapphire by Devon Conversions in Durham. http://www.devonconversions.com/ I met a couple at the FICC rally in Paris earlier on this month who have a silver Sapphire. It is on a LWB Mercedes, has cream leather upholstery, a fixed bed, lots of underbed storage, a washroom, a small wardrobe and big fridge. The owners had opted for a storage unit in place of a cooker as they cooked using a Ramoska. The kitchen layout was very compact which allowed for plenty of room for lounging/dining. The only drawback is that it is nearly 23ft long.

After spending the last 4 weeks with 2 children in a small motorhome, my chief priority is a fixed bed which is easily accessible. We are thinking of going to Dusseldorf at the end of August to see what's on offer at the show there.

Happy hunting for your perfect van. Keep us posted on your evaluations as you go along.

Kath


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I don't think anybody's put in a word for Swift Group with their Autocruise and Mondial PVC's and I have to mention Horizons Unlimited whose dealer is also the importer of the RHD versions of the Westfalia Nugget range.

I'm not sure if it's a definitive listing but you can do a seach on motorhomechooser.com and they have links to manufacturers websites.

HTH


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

La Strada do PVCs.

Westfalia also do the James Cook PVC on Mercedes - well worth a look.

Hymer are resurrecting the Hymer Car PVC.


SD


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your ideas. Plenty to research here (I'll never get any work done!)


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Before you decide read about the problems with Fiat/Peugeot on this site and then make up your mind. Transit, Renault are good alternatives.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

To me the main reasons for choosing a Panel Van Conversion are ease of driving, and parking.

In nearly all other respects they lag behind Low Profiles-interior space, comfort, storage space, and insulation being their main deficiencies, along with their usual price premium.

Any van in excess of 6m therefore, in my personal view, goes a long way to negating the main benefits, notwithstanding the sex appeal of a van like the Devon Sapphire. Before anyone jumps in I am of course aware that the width factor is also very important.

So before getting carried away by various goodies I think it is very important to remember why you have decided on a PVC in the first place.

I speak as a reluctant convert from a Tribute 550, simply to get a fixed bed deal I could live with.
Paul


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Before we bought our Innovation http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-details-1187.html two years ago we searched long and hard for any van (under 6m) that could accomodate our dogs in safety and all the gear that goes with showing a very hairy breed.

The Innovation has been ideal for the purposes we bought it for. It's great as a daily driver and has helped both our children move flats and transported a full dining suite from the Wirral to North Yorkshire - no problemo. However rather than just sticking with the odd trip to a dog show, we've grown to like longer trips and we started looking for something, still under 6m, but with a bit more room.

We looked at virtually every PVC on the market but none of them had the storage for large items like grooming trollies, folded puppy pens and folded crates that our 4.8m long Innovation can hold.

Even most coachbuilts under 6m struggle to provide such storage and definitely don't have the kitchen worktop space that Mrs SDA enjoys at present.

Then one day we came across the Hymer B564 of '02 to '05 vintage (or thereabouts) and it answered all our requirements. Space behind the front seats for a secured, soft dog crate, oodles of underfloor storage for the large items and a third more worktop than most other Hymers. As a bonus a large full width rear washroom with a shower I can bend down and reach the soap in 8O

So now we just need to sell the Innovation PLEASE.

SDA


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> Even most coachbuilts under 6m struggle to provide such storage and definitely don't have the kitchen worktop space that Mrs SDA enjoys at present.


Have to agree Andy-Ours has loadsa storage, especially under the bed, but the kitchen workspace doesn't exist.

Like all things Motorhome-it's a compromise. So a sink cover which is also a chopping board, and a nice silver, edged tray for a draining board.

And as I luxuriate in the lovely separate shower, or as we pass each other in the van with no problem, find we still have empty cupboards, or stretch out at mealtimes, then it is definitely a compromise worth making.

Sorry if this is a little off topic but it is all about choices.
Paul


----------

